# Somebody just made this for me, and I thought it was hilarious.



## maxgoof (Dec 15, 2013)

And no, it is not spam or a virus.

http://host-d.oddcast.com/php/application_UI/doorId=1177/clientId=299/?mId=53451965.3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2013)

OK...


----------



## Antronach (Dec 15, 2013)

Brought to you by OfficeMaxâ„¢


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 15, 2013)

Go elf yourself!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 16, 2013)

Random. :3


----------

